# Jennifer Lopez bekam Stern auf dem "Walk of Fame"



## Krone1 (21 Juni 2013)

Jennifer Lopez zeigt sich bei ihrer Auszeichnung mit einem Stern auf dem "Walk of Fame" den Tränen nahe.


----------



## Punisher (21 Juni 2013)

Wer hat den Stern bekommen? JLo oder ihr Hintern?


----------



## Cedric (23 Juni 2013)

Wow, genau den 2500. Stern. Ich wette, einen davor hat sie abgelehnt. Trotzdem prima Sache! Danke für das Pick!


----------



## Davenport (25 Aug. 2013)

Wieder ein Stern mehr....


----------



## eyema9 (26 Aug. 2013)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, es sieht gut aus


----------



## Nox2008 (28 Aug. 2013)

eigentlich verdienen das nur richtige Stars und nicht solche ....


----------

